# Geforce GTX 580 vs Radeon HD 6950 CrossfireX



## HNRGargamel (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo!

Und hier auch nochmal die Frage "was ist besser"? (unabhängig vom Preis)

Lieber ne GTX 580 oder zwei HD 6950? Wie gesagt, unabhängig vom Preis und der evtl Aufrüstung einer zweiten GTX 580. Sondern einfach die aktuelle Performence im Vergleich...

Danke im Voraus.

Gruss


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2011)

zwei 6950 wären besser, siehe zB hier. http://ht4u.net/reviews/2010/amd_radeon_hd_6970_6950_cayman_test/index38.php  da sind es bei den Spielen, die in dem Test benutzt wurden, 15-25% mehr. Allerdings muss man auch beachten: 2x 6950 kann bis zu 430W nur für die Grafikkarten ziehen, bei einer GTX 580 sind es 320W. D.h das crossfire braucht ein stärkeres Netzteil.


----------



## HNRGargamel (24. Januar 2011)

Okay, danke!

"Problem" bei ATI ist aber doch, dass die einige Technikspielereien nicht beherrschen, oder?! 
ZB erinnere ich mich an Batman AA wo einige Grafikdetails, wie herumfliegende Blätter usw gefehlt haben?!


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2011)

Die nvidias haben PhysX, das sind halt nochmal besondere physikalisch korrektere Dinge wie zB Scherben beim zerspilttern usw. - allerdings gibt es nur wenige Spiele, die das unterstützen, zB Batman AA und bei neueren SPielen Mafia 2 und metro 2033. Und wenn Du das nutzt, geht wiederum auch Leistung für den "Rest" flöten.


----------



## usopia (24. Januar 2011)

Crossfire bzw. SLI würde ich sowieso generell nicht empfehlen. Hol' dir ne einzelne gute Grafikkarte und du hast keine Probleme mit Spieleprofilen und Microrucklern. Vom höheren Stromverbrauch mal abgesehen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (24. Januar 2011)

Gerade heute erschienen:
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2011/test-radeon-hd-6900-cf-vs.-geforce-gtx-500-sli/


----------

